# Puppy doesn't seem fussed on food anymore



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi my 6 month old puppy Billy seems to be bored with his dry food. I have been feeding him Royal Canin Junior as that is what the breeder had him on. He keeps going to his food, sniffing it and just leaving it. I was adding little bits in such as veg and chicken as didn't like the idea that he would go hungry. I mentioned this to the vet when Billy went for his check up and the vet told me to stop as Billy would become a fussy eater. Any advice please


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Kira, also 6 months, does this too. We have always done a mix of wet and dry with her.
She will come sniff, walk away for anywhere from 5 minutes to a few hours, then come back and eat when hungry enough.
She seems happy and is growing as expected, so we don't worry about it.
Her bigger concern is the cat is quite happy to eat the dogs food if the dog ignores it long enough. Dog can't do the same to the cat as she can't get to where we feed the cat.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Same. Zelda now 10 months has been continuously fussy with her food for a while now. We've had her on a bunch of different kinds.. currently switching her over to a new type again. The best thing I can say is that if Billy seems happy and playful and isn't losing weight don't worry about it. A dog will never starve if food is available.


----------



## Westowner (Nov 23, 2016)

West is fussy eater. He is one year old and he does the same. He sniff and leaves the food. Sometimes he walk to the refrigerator and stand there until we take cheese to mix into his food.


----------



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'm not as worried now. Billy has put weight on and is full of energy, too much sometimes.  I will keep him on the same food and see how he gets on. Couldn't help but be amazed that I have recieved advice from people from Canada and Austria as I live in England. It's great being in touch.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think Cockerpoos in particular do get bored with the same old thing. Some of us rotate various foods throughout the week to keep them interested. I also switched to raw which mine enjoy so much more.


----------



## Festival (Jun 30, 2017)

*9 month old won't eat*

I have a 9 month old girl who has always been a fussy eater. She makes me cry more than smile these days, I just can't get her to eat. Have had advice from so many people about "try this food, try that food" She came to me at 8 weeks old and I've spent a fortune on every brand of dry biscuit on the market, lamb and beef raw mince, raw cubed, cooked chicken, tinned food (again everything on the market), she has turned down almost everything apart from raw mince on occasion and Hunter's raw meat cubes, but even then I have to break each cube into 4 and hand feed her. 

She hardly ever has treats because I'm worried, if she has those they will fill her up and she won't eat proper meals at all. If I leave anything down, it will stay there so after half hour I take it away, then try again a few hours later. Sometimes she doesn't eat for 2-3 days - then she loses weight. She is only 7.8kg never goes past that and sometimes goes down to 7.4kg. It's heartbreaking. The only way I can get anything down her at all is to handfeed all the time and it really gets me down if she won't even accept the hand feeding, then I either get angry with her or tearfuland have to leave the room. Anyone out there have any suggestions.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi I understand your pain! Zelda is similar but not quite as bad. At some point she became uninterested in food and has somehow stayed that way although she never lost weight. What I did notice is that she prefers to work for her food. So if I use a snuffle mat or a kong wobbler or a kong or just feed her while training she's more excited about eating. Maybe you could try that if you haven't already. Lastly have you gone to to the vet to see if there is anything medically wrong with her? Maybe she has a food allergy so she's getting an upset stomach from eating so she doesn't enjoy it anymore? I have a friend with a dog that has a food allergy to almost very protein so the dog gets food based on Insekt protein now.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky loved his dry food, then after 6 months started to get fussy and would eat it with a topper of wet food. Then he got more fussy, only wanting wet foods. Around 12 months he got even more fussy and now is on a commercial raw food. He loves that more than anything he’s had before. I just hopes he keeps enjoying it!

He never seems to get bored of eating horse poo, although does prefer that fresh too.


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lily, my cockapoo has eaten better thank us from the day we got her at 8 weeks old. I bought to be trained up as my assistance dog so took advice from the charity. They has to advise a certain food as they sponsor the charity, however my trainer gave me some advice as she would not eat the dry food.

I now cook weekly for lily, freeze it in small bags and get one out when required to defrost.

She has all together, brown rice, fresh veg, which always includes peas, carrots, beans, cauliflower, broccoli plus whatever else that takes my eye while shopping, chicken, mince, any other cheap meat which is going out of date (reduced) She has vitamins to give her any other stuff which is not in her diet. She also loves to chew on a bone. For a treat she has yogurt or an egg (NOT cooked) and shell. 

She is just coming up to three years old and never had an issue. Exactly the correct weight and size she should be, and luckily no health issues. She does not eat anything else as she has been taught to refuse dropped food when out and about.

I know I'm mad cooking every week for a dog, but we love her and she is family. she takes off my clothes when asked to, and even got me a job !


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

That is awesome. How special to have a companion like that.


----------



## Nessykins (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow Brian, you’re dog eats better than I do 

Nelly my pup will eat fine when it’s just the two of us but if someone else is around she won’t. Fear of missing out syndrome I think. Like others, if she won’t eat I put some kibble in a ball thingy which she has to roll about to release the kibble, then she eats it!! Strange girl x


----------



## gardener44 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Fussy eater*

Hi my puppy Chester isn't a foodie and never has been which I quite like as he doesn't sit watching people eat, however it does mean he'll not eat his food for a day or more, though I must add that it doesn't affect him and he eats when he's hungry. My latest trick (advised by my cockapoo owner friends) is to add warm water to his dry food...I've done this for the last week and Chester has eaten every meal since I started doing it so I'm sticking with this for the time being, you may want to give it a try?


----------



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone since my last post I made the decision to change Billy to raw food. He loves his food now and cleans the bowl each time. 😀


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Carla Billington said:


> Hi everyone since my last post I made the decision to change Billy to raw food. He loves his food now and cleans the bowl each time. 😀


Lucky has been the same, only time he’s never cleaned the bowl as soon as it is put down is when I think it was a bit off.


----------

